# Notchplasty?



## C.Campbell (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi I am a new coder and wondered if I could get a little direction with this Op Report? 

Procedure per My Physician

1. Arthroscopic Notchplasty Lt Knee
2. Synovectomy Lt knee

Procedure Note:
Standard athroscopic portals were made. There is significant arthrofibrosis of the knee. The shaver was inserted through the medial portal and a synovectomy started in the suprapatella region removing the fibrotic tissue. This was continued in both the medial and lateral gutters and around the patella. The patella had grade II changes along the crest. There were small areas of grade II changes in the trochlea. The shaver was used to continue with the synovectomy releasing the the synovium medially. Inspection of the notch showed what appeared to be overgrowth with a previously performed notchplasty. There is impingement from the graft with extension. Notchplasty was then performed using a bur.A portion of the ACL was debrided. Once this was accomplished the knee was thinned almost completely, and there was certainly improvement over the preoperative status. The Arthroscope was moved to the medial portal. Through the lateral portal a synovectomy was completed.

I get the synovectomy 29876 LT but im confused about the Notchplasty? I know i would need to be billed with 29999 right? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## christinnagle (Jul 18, 2012)

agree with 29999 for notchplasty. any other opinions?


----------



## orthobiller2000 (Jul 19, 2012)

29999 is what I used last time I billed a notchplasty, and would agree today.


----------



## C.Campbell (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks! Helps to know your going in the right direction


----------

